# Happy Birthday, Varik! (4 years old)



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It's hard to believe that Varik is 4 years old today. What a long we've come!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy birthday gorgeous Varik! :birthday:


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

happy birthday!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking GSD! Happy Birthday!


BSM


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

What a beautiful, shiny coat!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yup his classic pose. This time he's also holding his breath (as I'm holding his glow in the dark chuck it ball).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Varik! you are a absolutely gorgeous!!!! Enjoy your bday!


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Talk about a black beauty! Happy Birthday Varik


----------

